# Emergency Surgery



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

We've had a harrowing past week with Penny. 

Last Monday evening we noticed that she was acting different than her normal self, unable to lie down comfortably, not interested in the ham on our dinner table, and then vomiting with some blood. My sister-in-law in California is a vet so we have heard many stories of the trouble dogs can get into so we had a pretty good idea she might have something stuck in her stomach or intestines. Of course the vet is closed for the day so we ended up at the overnight emergency hospital where xrays confirmed there was a round metal object stuck inside of her. Long story short, after lots of consultations with the vet on site, our vet and sister in law on the phone, Penny ended up having surgery to remove what ended up being a plastic-coated magnet. 

I think she had jumped up on the refrigerator that weekend at one point when I didn't let her follow me into the basement with the cat litter. Sometimes she will get mad at being left behind and will run to the kitchen and jump up on counters to find something to steal or chew to express her anger, often stripping a magnet off the fridge. I heard her causing a ruckus but when I came back up 1 minute later she didn't have anything in her mouth. I'm guessing she grabbed the magnet (about the size of a US nickel) and accidentally swallowed it.

Anyway, the surgery went fine. She ended up staying at the vet for about 48 hours before she was sent home with us with an ecollar, antibiotics, and pain medication. By this weekend she appeared to be feeling like her normal self, although she is still restricted by the collar until her stitches can be removed next week. Her biggest complaint (via lots of crying) is that her diet is limited to small but increasing amounts of wet food. She is obviously hungry but we can't give her more yet. 

Of course this past week the weather also changed from pleasant to almost 0 degrees F, wind, and snow. So the poor thing can't go outside or exercise much even though her energy is retuning. Maybe I should say poor us. Any ideas for getting through the next few weeks? And having a dog jump in our bed at night and try to get under our covers with a cone on her head, while a funny sight, is not so enjoyable.

We are thrilled she is okay and recovered quickly. It helps that she is young (2.5) and healthy. May you and your dogs all have healthy and happy holidays as well!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

So glad that Penny is recovering well!!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry that Penny went through all of that. But I am very happy to hear that she is doing much better. Good luck with the cone issue in your bed.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

It could easily have been us. Last week, Rosie ran off with a clothing tag that had a metal ball type chain attached; we got the tag back but the metal chain was nowhere to be found. Fortunately, she didn't show any symptoms and we assume she either dropped the chain somewhere we couldn't see it or passed it. So glad Penny is recovering well. I have to say, I can picture her trying to get under the covers with the cone--doesn't sound fun, although I did have a chuckle at your description. Hope the worst is behind you.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope Penny is doing better now. Catan can also be vengeful about being left behind. If I have to go in the basement and leave him behind I always know as soon as the door shuts he's running off to find trouble.

I can sympathize with you on dealing with a Vizsla post surgery. Catan had surgery five weeks ago today and is still on a no exercise restriction because of continued swelling. He's not even allowed to go up the stairs to the bedrooms. (Although we've started to let him upstairs at bedtime becasue he took great offence to being left in the kitchen and started trying to dig his way out of his crate). We've had to keep him leashed to someone at all times to try and keep him calm. The fireplace has also saved us. It's like a drug for him. Once we turn it on he can't resist and his eyes start drooping and he falls asleep.


----------

